# EPG Problems and Timer Problems Lead to a Replacement



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

I noticed timers reporting completed and no recording a few days ago. Then 2 days ago the EPG cut off at 3 days. No error message or anything. I did a front panel reset, check switch test and unplugged it. All to no avail. Called in and got to repeat all that 2 more times. The CSR was going to replace it but I thought I see if the EPG repopulated that night. It did. However, this morning in My Recordings it showed Rookie Blue as still recording with 16 hours 17 minutes recorded. After playing with it a bit and having the 922 lock up, lose audio and video and getting it to play the recording and it actually showed live TV on a different channel than the timer plus the EPG again cutting short I called it in. New one will be here in the morning. Gosh this is fun. At least my timers and system stuff is backed up on the remote. Too bad the full EHD functions will be out "soon".


----------

